# Baby bearded dragons



## Beardie151 (Jun 16, 2010)

I got a bearded dragon less than a year ago. I loved him so much, I decided to get another.

A few months down the line I find myself with 54 healthy eggs!!!

They started hartching about a month and a half ago. The pet shop nearby said that they would take them but they got some given to them so they don't need mine any more.

They are healthy, eating loads, pooping, running arround and have beautiful colours coming through! Their parents are German Giant Breed. They are each a mix of yellowey/orangy/browny colours.

Here are some pics:



















And a the parents:

Spike - very creative i know (Male)









Mrs. Spike - i really could not think of any names! (female)









Together:









If you thought my choise of names could not get any less creative, I have a cat caled Kitty!


----------



## Beardie151 (Jun 16, 2010)

I should add that I have 4 'deformed' baby bearded dragons that anyone can have for free. I have been unsure what to do about these guys so any advise would be good. I also have one missing about 1cm of the end of his tail that someone can have for free (i think one of the others nipped him)

The 4 that are deformed have beant/curly backs and curly tails. I am not sure how long they will live for but I don't have enough room to keep them with more on the way.


----------



## Jingle Bells (Feb 19, 2010)

Beardie151 said:


> I should add that I have 4 'deformed' baby bearded dragons that anyone can have for free. I have been unsure what to do about these guys so any advise would be good. I also have one missing about 1cm of the end of his tail that someone can have for free (i think one of the others nipped him)
> 
> The 4 that are deformed have beant/curly backs and curly tails. I am not sure how long they will live for but I don't have enough room to keep them with more on the way.


Hi,

Where abouts are you?

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Beardie151 (Jun 16, 2010)

In a town called Bexhill on the South East Coast. Next to Hastings.

Only have the 4 deformed ones atm. Got another 22 due to hatch soon.

The deformed ones kind of look like they have been crossed with a camel! poor things


----------



## Jingle Bells (Feb 19, 2010)

Beardie151 said:


> In a town called Bexhill on the South East Coast. Next to Hastings.
> 
> Only have the 4 deformed ones atm. Got another 22 due to hatch soon.
> 
> The deformed ones kind of look like they have been crossed with a camel! poor things


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. What a shame, you are no where near me as I would have had one of the "Disabled" Beardies.

I wish you luck with your up coming hatchlings and eggs. I do hope you manage to get homes for your Special Beardies.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## orchid11 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi , the deformities ur describing would suggest a lack in a nutrient of some varity, might be worth googleing and looking into as if 4 of the youngsters have it the others may well develop it too.


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

its okay they'll be fine - i wish i could tak them off your hands but i've got my own babies cming soon and i'm miles away.


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous 
How long have you had bearded dragons? My boyfriend was thinking of getting two  are they more easy to look after in a pair? And does it cost you alot to keep them ?


----------



## Jingle Bells (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,

Bearded Dragons are really best kept on their own. They can live together but be prepared to move one into another Viv.

Female and Male = Male will stress Female pestering her and you don't want to really over breed her.

Male and Male = will fight and you will have Vet Bills.

Female and Female will live together but they could end up fighting also.

Feeding/cost = if you have Two be prepared for the cost of buying food. They eat for England hahaha. 
Replacing UVB tube every 5/6months...bulbs, and on going cost of Veg/supplements (I grow my own).

Faecal and Vet check should be done when you get your Beardie/s. This will rule out Worms and other Nasties. 
I had this done as a matter of course and sadly Florence has Crypto. I have ongoing Vet Bills for her now but she is worth the effort.

So to sum up 
Two = more cost
One = is cheaper but will still cost a bit for live food.

I am not trying to put you/BF off but only making you aware of the outgoings. I wouldn't be good if you both got attatched to the Dragon/s and then found that they were eating into your time and Money.

They make super pets and curse myself sometimes for not getting one sooner...uhhh

Do loads of research and do not be afraid to ask questions.

I'm sure somebody will be along to add to the above. There are some good people on here that have far more experience than I do, so the above is from my perspective and no one elses!

Good luck with whatever your BF chooses to do...and if you get....Pics pleeeeaaassseeeee :thumbup:

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

Jingle Bells said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bearded Dragons are really best kept on their own. They can live together but be prepared to move one into another Viv.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude ! I will keep you updated!


----------



## pete1666 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi do you still have any bearedys left?

Thanks Pete


----------



## Animefan03 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi! =] I was wondering if would be able to ship the babyd bearded dragons to the U.S. and if so could you send me pics of them? I am interested in the deformed ones. They should live just as long as any other bearded if taken care of =]


----------



## roberto11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beardie151 said:


> I got a bearded dragon less than a year ago. I loved him so much, I decided to get another.
> 
> A few months down the line I find myself with 54 healthy eggs!!!
> 
> ...


hi do you still have any beardeys left?


----------



## roberto11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beardie151 said:


> I should add that I have 4 'deformed' baby bearded dragons that anyone can have for free. I have been unsure what to do about these guys so any advise would be good. I also have one missing about 1cm of the end of his tail that someone can have for free (i think one of the others nipped him)
> 
> The 4 that are deformed have beant/curly backs and curly tails. I am not sure how long they will live for but I don't have enough room to keep them with more on the way.


hi do you still have any beardeys left?


----------



## roberto11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beardie151 said:


> I should add that I have 4 'deformed' baby bearded dragons that anyone can have for free. I have been unsure what to do about these guys so any advise would be good. I also have one missing about 1cm of the end of his tail that someone can have for free (i think one of the others nipped him)
> 
> The 4 that are deformed have beant/curly backs and curly tails. I am not sure how long they will live for but I don't have enough room to keep them with more on the way.


please am despere it`s for my wife for christmas pleaseeeeeeeeeee help me, thank u.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

He's not logged on for 2 months best look somewhere else


----------



## Beardie151 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi! This post was idle for a while!

I had a total of 54 babys... all of which are now gone (the last 'disabled' ones went for free last week.)


----------



## Tiegan2121 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi i was wondering if u still have any bearded dragons left if so how much they going for and were abouts are you?


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Beardie151
It seems you have a huge collection of baby bearded dragons.I like your small tiny baby.If you face any problem regarding raising of your baby bearded dragon you can check it from here.
Free Bearded Dragon Books: Read Bearded Dragon Book by Mario Ross
It's free with over 100 pages, and lots of info about how to care and raise bearded dragons.Hope it will help you.
Thanks
Sadia


----------

